# (H) Custodes Models (W) £$£$£ [UK]



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi folks
as part of my clear out for the wedding and In addition to my items on ebay i have a couple of the custodies terminator and the constantin valdor models that were produced by a non GW source if anyone is interested, im lookin for around £20 each posted (thats what they cost me) but am open to reasonable offers.
pics are here:
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/millest/library/Ebay Items
any one interested please drop me a line
cheers
millest


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

hi there
now willing to take £17.50 per model including paypal fees and postage in the uk, postage to other destinations is neglible and free if you buy more then one item
cheers


----------

